# M.i.v.w 2011



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

So after an amazing weekend, and 1200 miles, here's a few of the 800 snaps i took at MIVW.


Mk5 Golf @ MIVW 2011 by Robz Design, on Flickr


NI Boys @ MIVW 2011 by Robz Design, on Flickr


Yellow Tyres, Different , @ MIVW 2011 by Robz Design, on Flickr


MIVW 2011 by Robz Design, on Flickr


Single Stickers @ MIVW 2011 by Robz Design, on Flickr


Cali Style @ MIVW 2011 by Robz Design, on Flickr ( My car of the show )

Edit : Apologies for quality, high compression to keep file size down.


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Good pics bud looks like a good show any ideas as to what wheels are on the white mk5 golf at the top?


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

No idea im afraid!

Here's a better quality shot of the Orange Mk5.


M.I.V.W 2011 by Robz Design, on Flickr


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

mivw26 by Robz Design, on Flickr

Another one, taking me a while to edit all these!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Still gutted I didmt manage to go with you but looking forward to edition NW all the way


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Some nice shots there Robz... looks like you have a soft spot for the mk5 :thumb:

I turned to the other half last week while reading PVW and said "thats a show i'd love to go to"... she didnt seem that interested when i told her where it was...lol


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

JenJen said:


> Still gutted I didmt manage to go with you but looking forward to edition NW all the way


Next year! And fingers crossed for Edition!



n_d_fox said:


> Some nice shots there Robz... looks like you have a soft spot for the mk5 :thumb:
> 
> I turned to the other half last week while reading PVW and said "thats a show i'd love to go to"... she didnt seem that interested when i told her where it was...lol


I cant remember if the Nurburgring was planned first, or MIVW, then decided to hit both together, in fairness, next year has gotta be done over at least 5 days, 4 days round trip and 1200 miles was just insane. :lol:


----------

